# Sekundärklasse für Druiden?



## whipofjustic (20. September 2009)

Hallo, ich wollte mal fragen was für den Druiden die ideale Sekundärklasse ist


----------



## Lewa248 (22. Oktober 2009)

Um das zu sagen muss man auf die Eliteskills warten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Floing1234 (21. Februar 2010)

Druide/Magier: Der Standard; Sekundärfähigkeiten des Magiers ergänzen den Druiden gut
Druide/Schurke: Kann durch Dunkelheitsschaden punkten
Druide/Krieder: Ähnelt dem Kampfmönch ist aber ein bisschen weniger auf Angriff ausgelegt
Druide/Bewahrer: Hat ein paar nette passive Eliteskills und kann gut Naturmacht aufbauen
Druide/Kundschafter: Die beste Kombination zum Heilen

Musst dich nur noch für einen entscheiden ^^


----------



## Gast20180212 (23. Februar 2010)

Ich hab Druide / Magier und es spielt sich super !


----------



## cTX (23. Februar 2010)

me2


----------



## Alexon88 (18. Mai 2010)

/ Schurke spielt sich auch sehr gut. Zwei "mana"quellen. Viel schaden. ein wirkungsvoller Char, wenn du keinen Mainstream (alles mit Mage) willst^^


----------



## Pendron (20. Mai 2010)

Wie viele schon angesprochen haben,
ansich gibt es keine "ideale" oder perfekte Kombi für Klasse xy,
jede hat irgendwo ihre Daseinsberechtigung wobei es auch
sehr oft nett sein kann, unterschiedliche Kombi's in der Gruppe
zu haben.

Man könnte das natürlich wie so manche, selbst ernannten pro gamer,
auf ein paar wenige Kombi's reduzieren.. sprich Schurke/Ritter, Priester/Ritter
etc. Doch mMn macht das das Spiel nur eintönig!

Bunt ist die Welt, so auch RoM.
Schau dir die Eliteskills / 2nd Skills der möglichen Zweitklassen an
und such dir das raus, was zu dir passen könnte ^^


----------

